# tahini



## kiwigirl (Jun 11, 2005)

could someone give me a recipe for tahini spread , it would be great if someone could help thanks :bounce:


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

First get a good tahini. They do vary. Lebanese would usually be better than american(not anti-patriotic it's usually the truth). You can tell good one by it having a sweeter nuttier taster. A light bitterness is good. Too much is bad. Oil on top and hardened bottom doesn't necessarily implies a bad product.

Proceed to the blender. Put 3 garlic cloves, the juice of two lemons, plus grated peel and 2 spoons evo. Process. Stop.(stage one)
Add 1/2 a cup tahini and two cups water. Work. The spread will lighten, thicken and lighten again. Add salt and more lemon juice to taste. Add more water/tahini to reach the right consistency.(stage two)

Variations - you can add different picked herbs during stage one for color and flavor. Parsley works fine. Chives gives a nice bite and vibrant green. Basil is interesting. More avant garde additions could be sundried tomatoes or cucumbers.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

This recipe was taught to me by Mohamed Ahmed former owner of Abdul's Afandy restaurant in Minneapolis:

1/2 C Tahini made from lightly toasted sesame seeds
2 cloves of garlic
1/3 C EVOO
Juice of one lemon (depending on the tartness of the lemon)

Process the garlic first, then add the tahini, EVOO and lemon juice.

Add 1/2 C water

Alternately add more lemon juice and water until you get the consistency and taste you are looking for.

Then add Salt, white pepper, a pinch of cayenne, and for variety a pinch of cumin.

doc


----------

